# QOD >  Question of the Day : your weaknesses during an interview?

## Chandra Veenapoosa

Here is the question of the day .. 

Should you avoid mentioning your weaknesses during an interview?

Please add justification on why you have opted of Yes or NO 

Best,
Chandra

----------


## suji

No – Just mention the facts , That will give positive impression on you , if you acknowledge your weaknesses in the right way.

----------


## Tabish Khan

When asked, point out your weaknesses in a positive way. For example, my weakness is that i am selfish and hence i see to it that i am the first one to complete my work as an individual (not in a team work).
Basically, it should be an answer which puts a positive impression on the interviewer.

----------


## jjrkl_sandeep

Weakness should be mentioned during the interview in such a way that it seems that we are aware of our weakness and we are working to remove the weakness or lesser it. It also shows good nature of the candidate.

----------


## Arun2soft

Try to showcase your weakness to the interviewer in a positive way and the way you are trying to get rid off it, which will increase your opportunity to get the job easily.

----------

